# ADA 60P Shrimp tank



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

Your shrimp tank looks nice. Did you get your moss from AFA? My moss mesh has mini pellia sticking out in random places too.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice! Everything flows nicely. The hardscape is working really well. How do you like the Malaya soil? I am wanting to try it out.


----------



## DDA (Mar 11, 2010)

shrimpnmoss said:


> Your shrimp tank looks nice. Did you get your moss from AFA? My moss mesh has mini pellia sticking out in random places too.


christmas moss and flame moss from a friend 
fissidens bought from members here


----------



## DDA (Mar 11, 2010)

sampster5000 said:


> Very nice! Everything flows nicely. The hardscape is working really well. How do you like the Malaya soil? I am wanting to try it out.


malaya soil's color match to shou stone


----------



## DDA (Mar 11, 2010)

more pics:


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

NICE tank! Reminds me of a southern south American landscape 
Keep up the good work ^^


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like this, you've done an excellent job with the moss placement. :thumbsup:


----------



## narhay (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice. Would love to see in a few months when it is fully grown in.


----------



## mindy (Dec 22, 2010)

wow! that looks great!! i wish i could get my tank to look even 1/2 that great.


----------



## DDA (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## nchumley (Mar 29, 2010)

Damn I am jealous. That is a beautiful tank, and no algae at all!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Fissidens! Easily my favorite moss. I love your placement of it...almost like its creeping down the shou stones. What are those leafy plants in the background?


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Tank looks great! How did you secure the moss to the rocks? With thread or super glue? or the Force?


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

where did you get the rocks?


----------



## gnod (Mar 24, 2011)

+1 for how you put the fissendens on the rocks


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Updates?


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

Beautiful tank! I'm thinking of getting a 60P and I have a question about your light - The coralife T5HO with 2 bulbs would be too much wattage for low light (2x 24 watt) - do you just leave 1 bulb out of the fixture to avoid algae?

The background grasslike plant - is that Blyxa Japonica?

Your beautiful tank is an inspiration!


----------



## dhdnguyen (Mar 2, 2010)

Loving the scape! Especially the fissidens on the stones.

I'm also curious as to how you got the fissidens and moss to stick to the stones.


----------



## bsk (Aug 18, 2010)

Beautiful. This has to rank as one of the nicest low tech shrimp tanks I've seen.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

This tank is amazing!!!! If that is Blyxa in the back, I am wondering how it is surviving with no co2.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

radioman said:


> This tank is amazing!!!! If that is Blyxa in the back, I am wondering how it is surviving with no co2.


It might be a dwarf micro-sword. It's sad when someone sets up a beautiful tank like this and never posts updates. This tank is amazing and I'd love to see what it looks like fully grown in.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

tx in da house!


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Update pretty please I'm begging you :icon_cry:


----------

